# Collected new van - Travelworld



## stewartwebr

We collected our new N&B Flair on Friday. I was a little concerned about Travelworld having read some of the posts and reports. However, I have to say I was very impressed by the whole experience. The van was waiting for us at 9am as arranged and was on hook up and shining like a new pin. 

We were introduced to Jake who does the handovers. I was excited and just wanted to get going to be honest. But Jake explained that he understood I knew most of what he was going to show me but it was also an opportunity to pick up anything that I was unhappy with and could be addressed before I departed. He started on the outside and had an excellent understanding of all the equipment, I did ask a lot of rhetorical questions ;-)

The handover was completed and a few minor items I identified were rectified as we had coffee and completed the paperwork and make the payment 

In summary and in comparison to the 10 other Motorhome handovers I have had I would say this rated as one of best.

We are very impressed with the van. The build quality is excellent and drives very well, although it does feel a little higher than normal. The garage is huge, I thought the Elegance had a big garage lol

So far so good, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Bill_OR

Let's hope the 'hangover' slip doesn't become Freudian!
Have fun!

Bother! You've corrected it ;-)


----------



## Littlebt

*N+B*

Great Choice,I am confident you will continue to be delighted,enjoy.

We love the high driving position plus the additional security the overhaul height of the MH offers.


----------



## stewartwebr

Bill_OR said:


> Let's hope the 'hangover' slip doesn't become Freudian!
> Have fun!
> 
> Bother! You've corrected it ;-)


Must have been editing as you typed your post. Seems ipad sees handover as hangover


----------



## VanFlair

Nice to read some positive feedback.

Hope all goes well and stays that way, huge garage Oh Yes.

Martin


----------



## stewartwebr

Perhaps a little too speedy with my initial post. We hooked the car on the back for the first time and no power from towbar. Called Travelworld and told it must be working as it is "Plug & Play"

Returned van to Travelworld who appeared with a part which was badly oxidised and circuit board wet. It was explained that this was part of the Iveco chassis and we should find an appropriate Iveco garage and have it fixed under warranty....WHAT?.... I have just handed over a large sum of money 7 days ago and you tell me to go and sort the issue myself, I think not!

It was obvious to me that the electrics were never tested. The oxidisation was so great it was not 7 days accumulation. 

I asked to speak with the Workshop Manager who was very sympathetic and to his credit pulled out all the stops and sourced a part and arranged for Iveco to fit the next day. 

No excuse that it was not tested but credit to Erik for pulling out all the stops to put it right. 

Loving the van. The quality is far superior to any other we have had and I would never have another van without air suspension. It is such an improvement. 

Stewary


----------



## Gazzer

Which model did you buy Stewart?


----------



## teemyob

Good Luck.

I have never found them anything but unprofessional, well I could say a lot more.

Trying to palm me off with false payloads, trade-in figures that dropped 30% within a few weeks, not returning calls or emails.

My Wife said she never wants to go there again, regardless of the deal.

Happy & Safe Travels and enjoy your new Motor.

Trev


----------



## Tezmcd

teemyob said:


> Good Luck.
> 
> I have never found them anything but unprofessional, well I could say a lot more.
> 
> Trying to palm me off with false payloads, trade-in figures that dropped 30% within a few weeks, not returning calls or emails.
> 
> My Wife said she never wants to go there again, regardless of the deal.
> 
> Happy & Safe Travels and enjoy your new Motor.
> 
> Trev


Trev I don't doubt your opinion for one second - but he is happy or maybe even elated right now and proudly shouting his joy from the roogtops (understandably so, as he has just spent a very large amount of his hard earned money an a MH most would consider to be top of the pile) - let people have their moment in the sunshine before you p iss on their parade

that post was maybe a little miss timed

I hope he has the best experience of his life


----------



## wakk44

Congratulations on a beautiful van,every [email protected] owner I have met on my travels has had nothing but praise for them.


----------



## rosalan

Well done! Every garage can change for the better and it looks as if Travelworld has. The rusty component could well have been sitting in a new van, in a field for some time, just as new cars can and in fairness to the dealers, vans have so many components, with a huge variety of variants from one van to another, it is not surprising that a single feature could be missed; that is one reason why they offer warranties to cover such contingencies.
Please do not let this matter tint your rose coloured spectacles, for you have a lovely van that is full of potential pleasure and the tiny (resolved) problem should not be allowed to detract from the excellent whole.

Alan


----------



## CassUK

Bought my first motorhome from Travelworld last month - Arto 88 LE. Nothing but praise for them from first point of contact to leaving the dealership. Yes I have some minor 'snagging issues' to sort, but the quality of the motorhome and the service I received were both excellent.
Travelworld get 10/10 in my experience and I'm loving the Arto
:wink:


----------



## Miss takes

*Travel World Service*

We are getting to the end of our tether due to catalogue of bad service since our purchase (ARTO) from Travel World, but unfortunately they are the only dealer in UK......come on someone else can surely do better and why can't N&B see that giving them the monopoly allows them to treat people as they wish.....I could say a lot more but still have to deal with this "company".
Has anyone else had bad service (erratic call back, parts never turn up when due, repairs not carried out in full, problems once vehicle returned that they have caused) from this company or are we just unlucky?:crying:


----------

